# WiFi Range Extender (Netgear WN2500RP) Will it work?



## Akiva (Mar 6, 2014)

All -

Summary:
Has anyone tried to use a Netgear WN2500RP WiFi Range Extender to connect a wired Unix box to the internet?  Were you successful?

The Long Version:
Back in the early 90's, I had occasion to program on a system running SCO Xenix.  This is my first foray back into Unix since then.  I am trying to set up a FreeBSD network with a few old boxes that I have lying around.  The problem is that I need to connect to the internet.  None of the boxes have WiFi.  And, my wife frowns on the idea of me drilling holes in the house to run Ethernet cable.  

At my local Best Buy, I discovered a device from Netgear (WiFi Range Extender (Netgear WN2500RP) that claims to allow wired devices to have network access.  My router upstairs is Linksys.  

The box claims that it does not need a computer to set up.  That gives me hope.  

Has anyone tried this?  

Akiva


----------



## Akiva (Mar 6, 2014)

Since patience is not my middle name and I gave in to my baser instincts, I can now report that the Netgear WN2500RP does indeed connect me with absolutely no issues.  I am using FireFox as a browser and am posting this reply from my new FreeBSD web-enabled box.

Akiva


----------

